# Hotel Unique, São Paulo-SP - Brazil



## Kauã (Aug 1, 2004)

Hotel Unique, São Paulo-SP - Brazil
Ruy Ohtake

http://www.hotelunique.com.br/home.htm


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

That is definetly unique


----------



## TO_Joe (Jul 22, 2005)

wow -- coooool


----------

